# Désinstaller Xcode = supprimer le dossier Developer ?



## Mowdya (13 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

En essayant d'installer Wine pour pouvoir utiliser certaines applications .exe, j'ai dû installer Xcode. Durant l'installation, il était indiqué que cela occuperait 2 Go et que ce serait installé dans un dossier "Developer". Ceci ayant été fait, j'ai tenté d'installer et utiliser Wine suivant ces instructions : http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/248/
Comme cela n'a pas fonctionné et que la procédure me semblait complexe et peut-être risquée, j'ai abandonné. J'ai donc décidé de désinstaller Xcode. Comme ce dossier faisait 1,98 Go, je me suis dit qu'il suffisait de le supprimer...
*
Puis-je donc supprimer tout le dossier "Developer" définitivement, sans risques pour le système de mon Mac (OSX 10.5.6) ?
*
Je précise que je n'ai jamais installé d'autres outils de développement Apple ou autres...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Rez2a (13 Janvier 2009)

Si je me souviens bien, il y a un script à lancer pour désinstaller ça proprement ; va faire un tour dans /Developer à la racine de ton disque, il doit y avoir un pdf "About XCode Tools" avec la marche à suivre pour le désinstaller vers la fin du document !


----------



## Mowdya (13 Janvier 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Si je me souviens bien, il y a un script à lancer pour désinstaller ça proprement ; va faire un tour dans /Developer à la racine de ton disque, il doit y avoir un pdf "About XCode Tools" avec la marche à suivre pour le désinstaller vers la fin du document !


Ok, merci, j'ai ramé un peu pour y arriver, mais j'y suis arrivé


----------



## tatouille (16 Janvier 2009)

```
Uninstalling Xcode Developer Tools 
To uninstall Xcode developer tools on the boot volume along with the <Xcode> 
directory, from a Terminal window type: 
$ sudo <Xcode>/Library/uninstall-devtools --mode=all 
If you just want to remove the underlying developer content on the boot volume, but 
leave the <Xcode> directory and supporting &#64257;les untouched, from a Terminal window 
type: 
$ sudo <Xcode>/Library/uninstall-devtools --mode=systemsupport 
If you just want to just remove the UNIX development support on the boot volume, but 
leave the <Xcode> directory and supporting &#64257;les untouched, from a Terminal window 
type: 
$ sudo <Xcode>/Library/uninstall-devtools --mode=unixdev 
Finally, to just uninstall the <Xcode> directory you can simply drag it to the trash, or 
from a Terminal window type: 
$ sudo <Xcode>/Library/uninstall-devtools --mode=xcodedir
```

ou 

```
$ sudo /Developer/Library/uninstall-devtools --mode=MONMODEOPTION
```

pas tres dure...


----------

